# Epic Pass



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
Captain Chris Martin
Presented by Texas Marine*

September 21, 2013

*Weather Variables*

It seems as though the past couple weeks have thrown us every weather variable imaginable. We have seen everything from intermittent showers accompanied by subtle north winds to that of brilliantly bright days with winds pumping strong out of the south. With these variances in winds we have also been dealing with the associated changes in tidal conditions, some of which have been extreme - finish the afternoon with a high bull tide. Dealing with such conditions can be, and has been, somewhat of a challenge when attempting to locate fish on a daily basis. However, you can also look at differing conditions as being a wonderful opportunity for you to hone your strategy skills for future ventures. For example, if you happen to be fishing a particular area that is concealed from a strong south wind during an excessive high tide period, look around the immediate vicinity to see where game fish might setup their ambush point in the event the area you are in begins emptying water and baitfish into the larger bay system due to abrupt wind and tide changes. Take note of these dumping points and use them to your advantage when staging your next session in the same area, but have exact opposite weather and tide conditions. Conversely, if you happen to be fishing a back lake area or even an open shoreline during exceptional low tide conditions, make mental notes of the locations of uncovered structure - bay bottom features such as sand bars, oyster reefs, bare guts, grassy areas, etc. - that are not usually exposed. Next time you fish the same area under normal conditions you will not only be able to safely navigate the area, but will also be able to position yourself so as to focus your efforts on these structured locations for prime results.

*Operation Cancellation*

This Thursday & Friday we all agreed to reschedule a group of 24 and another group of 30 guests for better weather conditions. When a customer entertaining their customers, everyone wants to have a memorable experience, and it all worked out for everyone's schedules. This Saturday we welcome The Kennedy party with 25 guests for the next 3 nights. Before the heavy rains, redfish action exploded, especially reds up in the 40-inch class. One customer released a 47" personal best redfish. Trout action continues to be tough for anglers fishing from the boat with live bait. Even several of our wade fishing parties with lures experienced slow trout fishing. My prediction is, "Trout actions going to explode wide open after these fronts pass, give us cooler water temps, and you will see the traditional trout actin we're used to."

Construction Group Goes Fishing Video





www.BayFlatsLodge.com
1-888-677-4868


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Extra pics*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Hard Blowing Winds Sunday*

Wow, we awoke to some really strong winds Sunday. We get after it again on Monday. More details to come.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*A few more*

Thanks

Chris


----------

